# Free 55 gal. tank (tiny leak)



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Just tore it down. Had a tiny leak (one drop of water every 10 min). 

Will not get around to trash it until Wed. PM me if you want it. Don't think it is good for fish.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

where is it leaking from, what about resealing it, or putting it on craigslist as a snake tank? .


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

On the side, 2 inches from the bottom.

You know my experience with craigslist. All weirdos. Come for the cheap stuff.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, Joey, I listened to your advice. I posted on bozolist.com. And here they came! Fast!

5 replies for the cheap tank within one hour. One wants pictures... Second guy texts me 5 times, is to come at 6 and at the end lies to me in a long text message how his helper-tank-mover bailed on him. Just freakin' say "I'm not coming."

Then there was my favorite - third guy asks "Would you take less than $20?".

Can't wait for the next bozo to surprise me with something.










Tank will end up in the dumpster.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Didn't have to wait but a day! This clown asked: "Does this come with hood, lights, filter, sand?"

Yes! The $20 also include lifetime warranty.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that s**ks. I haven't had to much bad luck with craigs list. if you want to just get rid of it put it out by your ally and I bet some one will pick it up, or possible offer it as a door prize.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

niko said:


> The $20 also include lifetime warranty.


 buying all my tanks from Niko...cheap and includes warranty


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The warranty is on the leak. Guaranteed to leak for life.

The next bozo goes: "Is the tank and stand still available for $20?". 
What is the name of the disorder which makes you add words to something you read? But of course! "Bozo syndrome"!

...I wish I had a broken stand to go with the leaking tank! They'd make an irresistible combo for $20!

Maybe I will put another add on bozolist. "Leaking tank, broken stand, half of a glass heater, melted light hood, cracked filter. Guaranteed bad! All for $20!" You think people will call? Quite a few will, I think!

And I am yet to experiment again with the word "Free". A couple of years ago I quickly learned that if you want a freak show at your doorstep that's the code! Just it seems that today "$20" is almost like "Free" two years ago...


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

niko said:


> The warranty is on the leak. Guaranteed to leak for life.


hahahahhahaha I love this one


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Niko. I always enjoy your humor! You make me laugh!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

With all my bird hobbies, I used to deal with a lot of Craig's List people, a.k.a. dregs of humanity. A few years ago I decided NEVER AGAIN!


----------

